# Need Advice N7



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello-

I usually do not open threads but I need advice on this recent touch responsiveness issue that has been happening. My Nexus 7 8 GIG was running great I had not had one issue with it, until one day I opened the case "Poetic leather case with magnet locks" and the screen came on notifications were on and animated everything looked fine. I went to unlock it and the touch screen did not respond to anything, now the screen rotates fine and all but it would not respond to touch. So I reset it with the power button, the touch screen then works until it times out and turns off, I wake it up and the screen does not respond again. I took it out of the case and have manually turned it on/off and it still does not respond to touch, but it will work every time I reset it. This problem has came out of nowhere it was running great.

I was originally on AOKP Milestone 1 with Franko's Kernel r25 so I thought maybe that was it so I re flashed Milestone 1 and kept the stock kernel and the problem persists. So I wiped everything and put BAMF Paradigm on it and it still does this, but the touch screen responds every time it is manually reset so I am trying to figure out if this is hardware or software related I am led to believe it is software considering the touch screen works flawlessly upon reboot but again I am not sure. 

I have not added any new apps or anything like that to cause a memory leak or such. This problem started when I left the N7 for two days without touching it, then the problem happened after I tried to use it after the two days of inactivity. 

Update: I turned the N7 off for about a day booted it back up now the touch screen is working every time I am confused. 

So I still have 7 months on my ASUS manufactures warranty should I send this unit back? I just do not want to think its software related and it will get fixed through updates and then find out it is hardware related and be out of the warranty period. 

I am on 4.1.2 with the last boot loader "not the new one"
latest version of TWRP 

Thanks everyone in advance for your time.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Seems like a strange issue. Download the 4.2 update and flash it on top of the stock 4.1.2 build and see if you still have issues. If so I'd get it replaced.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Seems like a strange issue. Download the 4.2 update and flash it on top of the stock 4.1.2 build and see if you still have issues. If so I'd get it replaced.


Yea I flashed a fresh image of 4.1.2 just to start fresh, knock on wood the issue has not returned so I plan on updating tonight so hopefully this takes care of it. really strange though I just do not get it hopefully its not hardware related.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I got the 32GB N7 after selling my 16GB on eBay and was setting it up and placed it on top of my case which also has the magnetic strip in it to turn on/off the screen and it kept turning the screen off lol. I was like wtf is this thing broke? I moved it off the case and all was fine. Crazy it was affecting it with the tablet out of the case and sitting on the top of it. Hopefully your issue is resolved and you don't have to deal with an exchange.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

wow I would not think the N7 would be that sensitive to magnets hmm. I think I may ditch the magnet case for a little bit and get the Seido active case its a hard shell I have had my eye on it for awhile.


----------

